# Drivers and Skidsteer Operator Wanted Chicago Western Suburbs!



## allproinc21 (Mar 10, 2005)

Looking for reliable drivers and skidsteer operators for our trucks and machines. Must have valid and clean driving record. You must be available 24 hrs a day 7 days a week. Must be experienced with apartment and condo type complex plowing as most of our plowing are these type of accounts. If interested please email your information to; 
[email protected] or P.M. it to me here. By-weekly payouts.


----------



## GLORIASUSANADGO (Oct 7, 2010)

Hi my name is gloria and i just payed $500 dollars to get a job with amazing contractors and i think i got scammed, so im looking for a job i worked as a field tech (concrete asphalt and soils) for 9 years, bilingual and ready for work! Tell u the truth i dont have snow experience but i learn very fast and hopefully you can give me a chance to show you . Thank you .


----------

